# Napoleon Total War funktioniert nicht mehr



## micsterni14 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
wie oben beschrieben stürzt in letzter Zeit Napoleon TW regelmäßig nach kurzer Zeit ab. Problembeschreibung sagt ua "appcrash"

Spielt jemand über Steam noch Napoleon TW und funktioniert es noch?


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2013)

Mom, dauert kurz...
Edit: Sry, habs gar nicht mehr installiert, müsste es erst herunterladen. Vlt. findet sich ja noch jemand.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Juli 2013)

Ich spiels noch und es funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut, wiedermal so ein Fehler aus dem Nichts...-.-

DX 9.29 (letzte Version,wenn ich recht informiert bin) und aktuelle Treiber,Win7 ,Steam usw usw installiert.Offlinemodus versucht, alles OC wieder auf normal gesetzt...geht einfach nicht!

Vielleicht sollte man sich doch einmal auf dem Konsolenmarkt umsehen...

Mfg


----------



## Rolk (3. Juli 2013)

Sowas wie Napoleon Total War findest du aber nicht mal annähernd auf dem Konsolenmarkt. Vielleicht hat ja deine Installation einen Macken (unter Eigenschaften auf lokale Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen klicken) oder du solltest es einfach mal nicht mit den aktuellsten sondern letzten oder vorletzten Treibern probieren. Bei mir läuft es problemlos, obwohl ich es seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr angefasst habe.


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Juli 2013)

Auf der Konsole kann ich dann kein TW spielen, naja...geht ja jetzt auch aufm PC nicht -.- Die Installation ist rel frisch und ich erwarte da eigentlich das es funktioniert.Frustrierend ist vorallem das ich keine Idee habe wo der Fehler liegen könnte... An den ganzen Treibervarianten und Kombinationen werd ich jetzt ganz sicher nicht wegen einem einzigen Spiel herumexperimentieren.


----------



## Rolk (3. Juli 2013)

Tja, vielleicht könnte jemand helfen wenn du eine richtige Fehlerbeschreibung lieferst. Bisher siehts da ein bischen dürftig aus.


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2013)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> DX 9.29 (letzte Version,wenn ich recht informiert bin)


 
Nicht ganz, DirectX ist für Windows 7 in Version 11.1 verfügbar  Allerdings wird das von Steam automatisch installiert, ist also wahrscheinlich nicht für deine Probleme verantwortlich.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Juli 2013)

Napoleon TW ist aber ein DX 9 Spiel und es kann vorkommen, so zbsp zuletzt bei C&C TiberiumWars ,dass ältere DX Treiber und Dateien fehlen und man da mal manuell nachforschen muss^^ 

Und zum Thema genaue Fehlerbeschreibung, alles was ich weiß und sehe hab ich bereits oben erwähnt.Wenns mehr Infos gäbe,würde ich Sie dir natürlich nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2013)

Du könntest z.B. erwähnen wann es abstürtzt. Es gab glaube ich mal ein Problem das es öfters im Ladebildschirm vor einer Schlacht abgeschmiert ist. Aber wie gesagt, genaues weis ich nicht. Hatte noch nie Probleme und habe mich deshalb auch nicht damit befasst.


----------

